# How does the multiple quote button work



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2007)

I know I've been around here for too long to be asking this question but "How does the multiple quote button work?"

I currently do quotes by hand since I'm comfortable with the quote tags but I can't figure out how to use the mulitple quote button.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2007)

Click on the multiple quote button for each post you wish to use and finally click on the normal quote button.  You will then have all the quotes available to cut down to the required sections.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Bill - I didn't even realize there WAS a multiple quote button until your post.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 9, 2007)

So THAT is what those pictures in lower right represent!  Duh - thank you!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 9, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> So THAT is what those pictures in lower right represent!  Duh - thank you!



yep...there is is.



Bill4728 said:


> I know I've been around here for too long to be asking this question but "How does the multiple quote button work?"
> 
> I currently do quotes by hand since I'm comfortable with the quote tags but I can't figure out how to use the mulitple quote button.



give it a try now like this post.



Keitht said:


> Click on the multiple quote button for each post you wish to use and finally click on the normal quote button.  You will then have all the quotes available to cut down to the required sections.



very true statement



tashamen said:


> Don't feel bad, Bill - I didn't even realize there WAS a multiple quote button until your post.



I am sure many people don't know about this.

Now how about those "Smilies" :ignore:


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Boy!  It's not just me!!     I haven't figured out how to quote only a portion of a post, and not the entire post.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 9, 2007)

Ann-Marie said:


> ....how to quote only a portion of a post, and not the entire post.......



Use the delete or backspace key


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 9, 2007)

tashamen said:


> Don't feel bad, Bill - I didn't even realize there WAS a multiple quote button until your post.


Ditto.



Cathyb said:


> So THAT is what those pictures in lower right represent!  Duh - thank you!


Ditto.



Ann-Marie said:


> Oh Boy!  It's not just me!! ...


Ditto.


(.... and, oh my gosh, you can teach an old dog new tricks.)


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 9, 2007)

the multiquote button is new.. 

takes all the "fun" out of having to do it manually.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 9, 2007)

*Testing 1-2-3*

You know, I'm glad you asked that question.  I could never figure it out either.



Bill4728 said:


> I know I've been around here for too long to be asking this question but "How does the multiple quote button work?"



Thank you, Keith.  You made it easy enough that I understand!



Keitht said:


> Click on the multiple quote button for each post you wish to use and finally click on the normal quote button.  You will then have all the quotes available to cut down to the required sections.



Cathy,
Don't feel so bad, I knew what it meant, but I had no idea how to use it!



Cathyb said:


> So THAT is what those pictures in lower right represent!  Duh - thank you!



_I think I've got it!

_Fern


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 9, 2007)

OK now the next stupid question

How to you get the quote function to include the quote within the quote?

example:


			
				 FERN said:
			
		

> Bill4728 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				 FERN said:
			
		

> Keitht said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the above quotes by hand. BUT, Is there a way to include the quote within the quote?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 9, 2007)

TUG is vBulletin

i dont recall ever seeing vbulletin or phpbb nesting quotes / including all post content..

OTOH invision powerboard always did in my experience.

maybe it is changeable via setting / plugin, i dont know.


----------



## aka Julie (Jun 29, 2008)

*Next question*

OK, next question -- how do you multiple quote from the SAME post? For instance a long post that you want to break up into sections so that your comments/answers are right below each question.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool - I've always just done it by hand with the HTML tag!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 30, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> OK, next question -- how do you multiple quote from the SAME post? For instance a long post that you want to break up into sections so that your comments/answers are right below each question.


What I do is use the quote icon in the tool bar (next to the picture icon) then delete the first quote tag and move it in front of the next part of the text I want to quote.

I show you how by changing the word "quote to quoted"; 

[QUOTEd]
This is a three part question

1. the first part is here

[/QUOTE]

My answer is here  But I've inserted a [QUOTEd][/QUOTE] tags but moved the tags around. 


[QUOTEd]
2. the  second question is here 

[/QUOTE]
Thes second answer is here  again moving the quote tags around

[QUOTEd]

3. The third question is here[/QUOTE]
and my answer is here


Below is what it looks like with the tags correctly spelled :


> This is a three part question
> 
> 1. the first part is here



My answer is here  But I've inserted a [QUOTEd][/QUOTE] tags but moved the tags around. 




> 2. the  second question is here


Thes second answer is here  again moving the quote tags around



> 3. The third question is here


and my answer is here


Hope that helps


----------



## aka Julie (Jun 30, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Hope that helps



That helps a lot.  I didn't realize there was a "quote" button on the toolbar.  Never really looked to see all that was there other than the ones I use in other programs.

Thanks.


----------



## icydog (Jul 6, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> I know I've been around here for too long to be asking this question but "How does the multiple quote button work?"
> 
> I currently do quotes by hand since I'm comfortable with the quote tags but I can't figure out how to use the mulitple quote button.



Woopee!! I never knew either



Keitht said:


> Click on the multiple quote button for each post you wish to use and finally click on the normal quote button.  You will then have all the quotes available to cut down to the required sections.


So far this is pretty easy



tashamen said:


> Don't feel bad, Bill - I didn't even realize there WAS a multiple quote button until your post.



Thanks for posting this. 



Cathyb said:


> So THAT is what those pictures in lower right represent!  Duh - thank you!



Who saw pictures on the right. If you hadn't pointed them out I wouldn't have known



aka Julie said:


> That helps a lot.  I didn't realize there was a "quote" button on the toolbar.  Never really looked to see all that was there other than the ones I use in other programs.
> 
> Thanks.





aka Julie said:


> OK, next question -- how do you multiple quote from the SAME post? For instance a long post that you want to break up into sections so that your comments/answers are right below each question.



What's the answer to this. I always edit the posts to get small bites. 

I used to cut and paste, and use the back button, from one post to the other. It took time and effort. This is is a lot easier!! Thanks for the posts


----------



## icydog (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the next little icon on the right for. When I push it I get a message box. Is that different from a regular reply box? I am going to try it now.


----------



## icydog (Jul 6, 2008)

This was done using that little icon on the right. This was fun. 

I guess it works too since I just edited it to add this sentence. Why have I not known about this stuff? I feel like a big dummy. *Is there a BBS primer somewhere? *


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 6, 2008)

Didn't work for dummy me


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 6, 2008)

here is a list from vbulletin

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode

most of these are available through the pretty icons at the top of the "advanced reply" window when you click "post reply"

or you can type the code in manually.


----------

